# If we were to dump TMac... (trade him)



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What team do you think would take him? Cause honestly, I just don't see any team right now out there that would trade for him and get anything close to equal value/talent in return.

I am dreaming about Tmac/Kidd swap right about now, but is New Jersey really that stupid? Probably not

I just don't know. I really think its time the Yao/Tmac combo is split up


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

There is no way we can trade Tracy and expect anything close to fair value. Also, the Kidd/McGrady trade is fairly even, but NJ will not want a swingman in return as they are already have Jefferson and Carter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably have to be a 3 way or something. Maybe LA? Put Tmac/Kobe together?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Probably have to be a 3 way or something. Maybe LA? Put Tmac/Kobe together?


That can either be a great disaster or a great success.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

today i was screwing around on trade checker, thinking about some kind of blockbuster three-way that would send t-mac to the grizzlies and pau to the bulls. the rockets would get kirk hinrich, mike miller, and andres nocioni in return.

i dunno, i just like the idea of yao playing like rik smits in the mid-90s pacers kinda offense. maybe something like bibby, artest, and frank garcia can be had if you involve the kings and the grizzlies.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

scapegoat said:


> i dunno, i just like the idea of yao playing like rik smits in the mid-90s pacers kinda offense.


I'm not sure he's capable of that. Nazr Mohammed on the '04 Knicks sounds more realistic.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

scapegoat said:


> today i was screwing around on trade checker, thinking about some kind of blockbuster three-way that would send t-mac to the grizzlies and pau to the bulls. the rockets would get kirk hinrich, mike miller, and andres nocioni in return.
> 
> i dunno, i just like the idea of yao playing like rik smits in the mid-90s pacers kinda offense. maybe something like bibby, artest, and frank garcia can be had if you involve the kings and the grizzlies.


So we'd have Bibby, Artest, Bonzi, and Adelman. Why not trade Brad Miller for Yao while we're at it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

TMac to the Clips for Maggette, Tim Thomas and Brevin knight

Rafer/Maggette/Battier/Hayes/Yao

Knight, Head, James, Scola, TT, Wells, Mutombo off the bench.

Tmac to the Nugz for K-mart, JR, Kleiza and Atkins

Rafer/JR/Battier/KMart/Yao

Kleiza/Atkins/James/Wells etc..


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Id trade for Joe Johnson and Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> TMac to the Clips for Maggette, Tim Thomas and Brevin knight
> 
> Rafer/Maggette/Battier/Hayes/Yao
> 
> ...


No Martin. I actually like to trade with Bulls.
The kind of deal that Kobe was going through.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Not that there's any chance it will happen, but I don't like the Kidd idea. He's 35 and not in great health. And although he'd probably fit better with Yao than T-Mac does, he just isn't quite the player Tracy is.

But yeah, it doesn't look like we'd be able to get much in return if we trade T-Mac. How about Dallas? McGrady-Battier-Scola-Brooks and a pick for Howard-Terry-Dampier? 

Dampier has a terrible contract, and 30-year old Terry has four years left on his after this one. Battier has three left, but Dallas at least gets a guy who more than replaces Howard's defense. They also get two valuable, cheap pieces in Scola and Brooks, and a pick in a loaded draft. Plus, T-Mac gives them the take-over-games go-to guy that everyone says they require, and he'd very likely fit much better with Dirk than he does with Yao. Plausible?


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

T-Macs value looks to be that of Raef (exp next yr) and Miles + picks OR Outlaw


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Id trade for Joe Johnson and Anthony Johnson.


i like this trade it would be good even if its for T-mac stright up for Joe J.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...532~1781&teams=10~17~17~10~17~13~17&te=&cash=

Thoughts??


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

To Chicago for Gordon & filler.
Hinrich/McGrady/Deng/Smith/Wallace

Arena for T-Mac swap?
Daniels/McGrady/Butler/Jamison/Haywood

... I dunno.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

i said :take Tmac+Steve Francis for Kobe........

But it's impossible,The Lakers is not silly like that .


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...532~1781&teams=10~17~17~10~17~13~17&te=&cash=
> 
> Thoughts??


Basically, the only team that benefits is LA...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...532~1781&teams=10~17~17~10~17~13~17&te=&cash=
> 
> Thoughts??


Nets are getting screwed. Thats my thoughts.

When Garnett left atleast the T-Wolves got a good up coming player.
Who is the good up coming player that the Nets recieved for Kidd?

Rockets come out almost even.
Kidd is one of the best PGs in the league and another shooting big in Radmonovic is always a benefit.

Yao/Mutombo
Radmonovic/Hayes
Battier/Head
Wells/Head
Kidd/Alston

That rotation aint bad. But the Nets dont improve at all.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know this is crazy but, I keep seeing Marbury issues with the Knicks. Since everyone seems to think we won't get much back for TMac, what about:

TMac/Battier/James for Marbury/Crawford/Jones/Lee

We get our PG a good shooter/slasher in Marbury that doesn't need to do it all, another slasher in Jones who can play a little D too, and another strong PF who can backup Yao at the center since we won't be using Deke all that much.

Marbury only has two years left to Mac's 3. Thoughts?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hroz said:


> Nets are getting screwed. Thats my thoughts.
> 
> When Garnett left atleast the T-Wolves got a good up coming player.
> Who is the good up coming player that the Nets recieved for Kidd?
> ...


Well there would probably be a few picks thrown in there for the Nets as well. Keep im mind that Garnett is still an MVP calibur player and a few years younger than Kidd is. The thing about Kidd is that theyre not gonna get anything close to equal value for Kidd. He is one of the best pgs in the league but keep in mind that hes also 34. I think that that package for Kidd is actually quite good. They get an expiring contract/ decent backup center in Kwame. a solid PF in Scola that can shore up there problems in the post and a young up and coming pg in Farmar plus another sharpshooting swingman to back up Carter in Vujacic. Although i must admit that im not too sure about how good Scola is because i havent seen too much of him outside of the world championship. I hear nothing but good things about him.


----------

